# My awesome new truck



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

So I purchased a 2000 F-550 on the 27th from a member (cannot say who due to the moderators). He assured me this truck was CLEAN & 100% operable to be an instant replacement for my GMC2500 that was in a bad accident. Due to drive hitting me at stop sign.

I drove 5 hours to pickup this truck. The final 1.5hr of the trip was in whiteout conditions in Syracuse NY. He assured me the whole time, this truck would be solid and ready for tomorrow's imminent snowstorm. He even said he went out of his way to load plow into bed of truck to made the ride easier for me. Upon arrival the truck was COVERED in snow and salt. I should have turned around, but due to a past great truck purchase experience on here I foolishly took his word. Foolishly is honestly an understatement, I was an idiot.

*He claimed:* No rust/rot. He even said the truck had two new power window/power lock doors on it. With fresh black paint, and professional body work. 
*The truth:* After power washing off the truck I found the rocker panel on driver side is completely rotted. Cab mounts are rotted. Passenger side fender is rotted. Front bumper is starting to show signs of rot through chrome. Seat is not just a tear but destroyed. Paint its still RED in many areas, flaking in others, nice gash on drive side of cab & missing a F550 emblem. And finally the power locks don't work.

*He claimed:* Truck needs rear exhaust from muffler back.
*The truth:* Truck needs entire exhaust from turbo back. He offered me $200 off for this issue he pointed out when I met him in NY.

*He claimed:* Truck was 100% ready to go. 
*The truth:* Went to start truck next morning and wouldn't start. It needed glow plug relay + air & fuel filters (dirty) + the air intake heater relay. Not even mentioning, non-working lights & bad plow.

*He claimed:* Nice ready to go 100% BOSS 8'2 V-blade with wings
*The truth:* passenger side wing was ripped clean off. A-Frame is BENT off center. Raised plow for first time after unloading, hose blew immediately. Passenger side plow light is held on by a ziptied and marker light is out.

*He claimed:* Front-end tight and no issues.
*The truth:* SEVERE TIRE CUPPING.

BOTTOM LINE IS: There are some shady members on here, don't trust someone just because of post count or length of membership. In final if this member would like to redeem himself I would be willing to sell back truck for a $1,000 loss to pay for him to send out a driver and fuel to get it. It is sad some people are so willing to screw others....even on a message board.

I will chalk this up as a lesson learned and hope you the reader learn as well.

_NOTE TO THE MODS: I am not attacking anyone. If you removed this you violate my 1st amendment right, but if you do as our president does, that is no big issue...lol_


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Cleaner version, its a shame he took advantage of you.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Notice un-centered plow? A-frame is tweaked badddd...couldn't tell because it was in the bed. upon first raise, blew a line....ALL potential buyers, PLEASE don't end up like me. When you are between a rock and a hard place don't rush to find a replacement.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

my custom interior with cd player & custom pw/pl that don't work....love'n life


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

my custom exhaust...only needs a tailpipe guys!! sikeeeeeee, need a new one turbo back


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, you need to do your homework when buying/selling something, etc...there are also always two sides to a story and not saying you are right or wrong, just letting you know that. as this reads/is stated now, we can leave, however, if the thread turns into name calling, attacks, etc. then yes we will remove, if someone wants to contact you personally then then can send you a pm for more information, etc. but no need for a "witch hunt" or big bashfest of a thread

thanks, we would appreciate it


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

all setup to tow, with that nice pintle hitch I was promised...oh and the lights don't work...

GREAT SETUP to tow my ghost trailer, DOT CAN'T TOUCH ME NOW!!!!


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

That absolutely sux brother!! Im sorry 2 hear about that!! I REALLY hope U get that squared away with the janky seller ASAP!!!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I always had a problem fueling these tanks on ford cab and chassis with fuel coming back out at me once almost full....with the custom fuel intake suspension system I am SURE this won't happen again purplebou:bluebounc


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Custom tires, for maximum traction. Why aren't you guys running these yet?!?


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Can't you dispute the deposit with paypal and maybe recoup some money. If not I would try to fix some of the easier things on it so you dont get hammered on a repair bill. Btw how did you get it home?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sell it for a loss, learn your lesson and buy something without a rush. I feel for you, I've been in your situation years ago with an 88 Chevy 2500.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Check the state laws, here in MA you cannot buy a car "As is" and have 30 days to find issues and the person has to fix them or take the vehicle back I believe.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Why would you have even bought it or taken possession of it after seeing it? This just doesn't make sense to me. Nobody is that stupid, are they?


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Harleyjeff;1775673 said:


> Why would you have even bought it or taken possession of it after seeing it? This just doesn't make sense to me. Nobody is that stupid, are they?


NEVER say this...someone will always prove you wrong :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1775673 said:


> Why would you have even bought it or taken possession of it after seeing it? This just doesn't make sense to me. Nobody is that stupid, are they?


you're a little late to the party.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Dam dude, why didn't you ask someone around here to look at it for you!!

I'm 45 minutes away,, 

In the future you never come here for trucks you go south!! Even newer trucks are junk up here!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

IPLOWSNO;1775701 said:


> Dam dude, why didn't you ask someone around here to look at it for you!!
> 
> I'm 45 minutes away,,
> 
> In the future you never come here for trucks you go south!! Even newer trucks are junk up here!


Yep you can find some decent ones tho. There not all that bad


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

You said it was white out conditions, are you sure you got in the right truck? Maybe you drove the wrong one off? 

Sucks but sounds like you were in a rush and over looked a lot of things in plain sight.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks to MJD for entertaining the idea of leaving this thread up!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

It's rare , I was born there . If its been plowed its been abused and if it's a nice one a new one isn't much more!!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

So who was the seller?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bossman 92;1775730 said:


> So who was the seller?


He can't name names.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Confused as to why you completed the purchase? I assume I missed something?


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

We cant name names anymore...i mean..if you have been on plowsite for like the last few hours or so you would have known so only us few special people know
:laughing:


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1775735 said:


> He can't name names.


But some of us were privileged to be part of the first few threads so we know. Anyone wanting to know can probably pm the op and he should be able to tell you there. That way it won't be public bashing.

None the less, the op has also learned a valuable lesson. No matter the conditions or time of day a quick inspection is worth its wait in gold. And a dirty truck picked up after dark can hide a lot. Those plow issues though would never be noticed when the plow is already in the bed of the dump. (Which is the best place for it to be for a long trip home)


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1775735 said:


> He can't name names.


Which is unfortunate, everyone has the right to know who it was in case they deal with the same person on a future purchase


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mike_C;1775769 said:


> Which is unfortunate, everyone has the right to know who it was in case they deal with the same person on a future purchase


I complete agree. As MJD pointed out, use the PM's. I voiced the to mod's.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

and boom goes the dynamite


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

With all that being said its loaded with harley headlights, cdplayer, aftermarket powerwindows and locks, Boss plow frame and harness, could throw in a plow if the price is right, bench seat has a tear in it, real nice pintle hitch, has switches for warning lights, salter and so on, junction boxes for lights, 4 brand new tires on the rear 2 brand new batteries last week, pads rotors and calipers this past summer. Ujoints, wheel bearings, and lock outs were all replaced this past summer as well. Theres no more stickers on the truck and has had a paint job after removing them. Dump body was put in it this spring and is a Goodwin 9'6'' one center stone chute with a 20,000lb lift on it. New electric over hyd pump new lines, new everything. 

I would be willing to sell this truck in different ways. With or with out the plow, and with or with out the dump bed. Price will reflect this. 
15,500 with dump bed
16,500 with plow and dump bed
11,000 just truck
12,500 truck and plow no bed

Things it needs is a tail pipe which i may have put on shortly, rip in seat, and when sold they would be temp lights to get it where you need to. If i missed anything feel free to email me as im not on this site every day. 


This was the ad for the truck. Please go to page 8 in the for sale section and view the pics. I offered to exchange the plow and pay him for a glow plug relay. My trucks stay inside when not in use plugged in. 

Front tires bad? As stated 4 new in the rear. Truck has 6.

Paint job bad??? Its a work truck/ dump truck not a show truck.

Needs tail pipe- He showed pic where muffler was and i stated it needed it. 

Temp lights- not permanent lights. My salter had the lights on it the were plugged into the trailer plug.

As far as rust or rot- Its a used salt truck from NY A simple drive to my shop which was his option would have showed the same thing. 

I knocked 1,500 off of asking price and drove 2.5 hours to meet him cause he needed the truck and also took 200 less credit card fees because of a broken bracket on the plow wing. 



Im pretty sure a 2000 f550 with 106k on a 7.3l with a one year old dump body is worth the 15k i sold it for. Now add a plow.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

not trying to bash anybody here but im just curious...where is the pintle hitch?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea but it's loaded with Harley headlights though!!!!


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

sorry to hear that man, but karma will come back to whoever it was


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

EGLC;1775632 said:


> Notice un-centered plow? A-frame is tweaked badddd...couldn't tell because it was in the bed. upon first raise, blew a line....ALL potential buyers, PLEASE don't end up like me. When you are between a rock and a hard place don't rush to find a replacement.


Still trying to figure out the driver wing, is it bigger then the pass side too?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1775846 said:


> Still trying to figure out the driver wing, is it bigger then the pass side too?


I think its an illusion because the plows bent to one side


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

this whole thing doesn't make much sense.. how can you bash someone else if you were the one who ultimately decided to buy it?? how did you get home if the lights didnt work? how did you not notice it didnt have a pintle hitch? Maybe im missing part of the story but it seems insane for you to call someone out on something you bought lol.. It's not like these are hidden things, I can see in the original for sale thread that the plow lights where held with zip ties, the seat was completely destroyed, the plow was visibly tweaked, and the rot on the passenger fender... I don't know, like I said I guess im missing something???


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

aperfcrcle;1775852 said:


> this whole thing doesn't make much sense.. how can you bash someone else if you were the one who ultimately decided to buy it?? how did you get home if the lights didnt work? how did you not notice it didnt have a pintle hitch? Maybe im missing part of the story but it seems insane for you to call someone out on something you bought lol.. It's not like these are hidden things, I can see in the original for sale thread that the plow lights where held with zip ties, the seat was completely destroyed, the plow was visibly tweaked, and the rot on the passenger fender... I don't know, like I said I guess im missing something???


I thought the same thing Thumbs Up


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh yea, should be in the back with the triangles, and extinguisher. Was taken off to put the salter on the truck like i do every year.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Driver side has steel wing on it the pass side was in the bed because the back broke on it. Oh yea and i discounted the price for the wing like i said.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

honestly....he didnt get screwed on the price. 15k aint bad. probably worth 13 with or without plow(which is worthless)


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

im not sure i understand why you need to take off the pintle hitch to put on a salter???


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Kidmows;1775860 said:


> im not sure i understand why you need to take off the pintle hitch to put on a salter???


Ive seen some trucks do it, one of the trucks around here seems to have little salt piles form on top of the hitch somehow. Maybe just to prevent that?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

So the salter would sit about 6'' closer to the front.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

I also offered to exchange the plow for a straight blade. The v might be banged up but it has alot of life left in the cutting blade and it plows even. And as stated before THE PICS SHOW EVERYTHING


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

A-Frame on plow is bent. Its way off center. The mounting brackets are all twisted too. I dont know how a v-blade traded to a straight is a fair deal? 

You told me truck had no rust or rot, I spefically asked that. I couldn't see any of it because #1 it was 9pm, #2 it was snowing hard #3 truck was caked with snow & salt. 

To fellow members, I have purchased a truck from MattG. He is a man of his word, I expected the same from this seller. Obviously that wasn't the case and my desperation + trusting of a member caused me to be the proud new owner of this turd.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

EGLC;1775879 said:


> A-Frame on plow is bent. Its way off center. The mounting brackets are all twisted too. I dont know how a v-blade traded to a straight is a fair deal?
> 
> *If you look at the pictures from original thread you can tell its off center.*
> 
> ...


Seems like all of these issues could have been avoided had you taken your time to check out the truck before you hand over 15k. A simple flashlight and 5 minutes and this could have been avoided. Either way take this as a lesson learned. You still have a decent work truck with a little more investment.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I have to ask. The tires, exhaust and seat are all visible in even the lowest of light conditions. After seeing that, you still didn't think to yourself "if he lied about this, what else is he lying about?" 

Honestly, that truck is the definition of a beat up turd. I know ya drove a long way, and you were in a bind, but man, the lie about the seat alone woulda had me going back home. Sorry ya got screwed dude.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

I get that you were in a bind and you drove a long way but sometimes you gotta walk away. 
I can understand if it was $2500 bucks but at over $10k I would have taken a better look. Sucks that you aren't happy with your purchase, the ad seems typical for a used car ad, no one is going to point out the bad, they just list the good and down play the issues. 
Maybe you can spend a few bucks and some time and clean it up and not take so much of a loss when you re-sell it.

Im sure you can find a bench seat for cheap, some soap and water and time can make that interior decent, The lights on the dump body can be swapped out for the correct lights and if you go with LED's you can tap right into the tail lights if the harness for the body lights is missing.
Yeah there is some rust and rot but its a 15 year old plow truck from upstate NY 

As far as the plow, IDK how the seller presented it to you but in the pics you can tell its pretty rough, and the hoses blowing yeah that sucks but that comes with plowing. I bought a wideout from West Virginia, I had the guy send me over 20 pictures before I drove 6 hours. It was practically brand new, had only been used twice. Less than two months later and I had to replace the controller. I know its not the same thing as a hose blowing the first time you go to use it but still its part of the game.

Just clean it up a bit and sell it, Im sure you can get most of your money out of it. Did you get to plow with it at least?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

You want to buy a bridge ?


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

It's an east coast salt truck. I understand being trusting and have done the same thing on craigslist. you find something that is in "great condition", and drive 1-2 hours to go check it out because pictures can only show so much. you get there and its rusted or abused. 
It seems like you didn't even do a basic inspection though and it wouldn't have mattered if you did this on a clear sunny day. A flash light would have done wonders, raise the dump and look at the frame and exhaust, pop the hood, pull a fuel filter that takes minutes. check the oil and other fluids and air filter. these were things I did on my old 7.3 before every storm and I don't think it took me more than 10 minutes, but would have told you how it was maintained. heck you could have even checked the glow plug relay with a screw driver. check the oil pan for rot. interior is beat up that bad? guess what? you can assume the rest of the truck has been too. 
I'm sorry but it seems like you were in a rush, and didn't do your research, and were too trusting. The truck is covered in salt when you get there but you're surprised it's rusted? Live and learn. and I am sorry if this comes off harsh to you or whatever, I'm not defending the seller or trying to attack you, just don't expect everyone on here to feel sorry for you or black list the seller. 
no one forced you to buy the truck, you made a mistake it's that simple. I have done the same thing and the only way to get over it is to own it and admit you messed up.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

EGLC;1775879 said:


> A-Frame on plow is bent. Its way off center. The mounting brackets are all twisted too. I dont know how a v-blade traded to a straight is a fair deal?
> 
> You told me truck had no rust or rot, I spefically asked that. I couldn't see any of it because #1 it was 9pm, #2 it was snowing hard #3 truck was caked with snow & salt.
> 
> To fellow members, I have purchased a truck from MattG. He is a man of his word, I expected the same from this seller. Obviously that wasn't the case and my desperation + trusting of a member caused me to be the proud new owner of this turd.


How did you not see a chunk of the body missing on the passenger side fender... damn, I wish i had $15k to dump blindly into anything.. that's just insane.. I don't understand how you expect anyone to feel bad for you when you didn't even take 1 minute to put a flashlight to the truck, or read the for sale ad thoroughly because everything was stated there, and shown in pictures.. The first picture in the ad alone shows #1-bald front tire #2- bottom piece of the body fender missing #3- tweaked plow #4 - busted plow headlight...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the purchase. I don't think you should be beaten up too bad because most of us have done something like this at least once. I know I have and more than once! Either fix it to where you're happy or dump it and move on.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

The pics you guys are seeing we're put on here by the buyer!! If he drove it from buffalo that truck would of been encased in snow and ice!

The pics the seller showed look like they were taken with the Hubble telescope!

Far enough away to appear decent!! Typical Craigslist sale, it's guys like him that wreck it for the honest guys!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

If you were driving that far I would of had him send me pictures of every corner of the truck. It sucks you got taken advantage of but you should know better not to take someones word. Didn't you test drive it?


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

Deerewashed;1775859 said:


> honestly....he didnt get screwed on the price. 15k aint bad. probably worth 13 with or without plow(which is worthless)


You really think 15k for that truck isn't getting screwed? That trucks junk. The buyer shouldn't get too much sh*t over it, we've all made regrettable purchases and most of those tend to come when we're desperate. When I first started out in late 90's I bought a 1975 rust bucket of a dump truck in the spring that was complete junk, but I needed a dump asap, and I ended up spending more to keep the thing running for the year and a half I owned it than I would have if I was paying for a new truck


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Should any of us expect someone on this site to post an accurate description of what they are selling? I say yes.

Should any of us blindingly trust that description to be 100% accurate? I say no. 

Without being there personally I could not assign nor would I assign blame to either party. Remember, there's always a minimum of three sides to any story, only one can be true.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

This is deep...that truck looks terrible and the price is way 2 much... I bought a ford f-350 in 2004 that the guy could only show me the truck at night I brought a flash light and looked around and ended up buying it.. on the way home parts where falling off the truck and i lost the spare tire almost taking out cars on Sunrise highway.
I put some money in her and sold her but i made sure the new owner new every good and BAD things about the truck no BS. Its not that hard to overlook things when you need a truck and after I got the truck home it was like I was looking at an entirely different truck.One of the reason is because the guy pointed out all the good so I didn't focus on the bad stuff. Now I bring a third party who is a voice of reason.. Remember he was looking and needing a truck so he was excited about a new dump truck.. make some money with her and don't put to much money in the truck.. just my 2 cents


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

that truck sold for 15 grand - and that was the discounted price??? you drove all that way and were prepared to spend 15 grand sight unseen - you didn't get any pictures?? then when you arrive and see it in person you still spend 15 grand?? that truck is trashed.

how can you be prepared to spend that kind of money and travel that distance without demanding more pictures?? real sorry to see this happened - looks like a super expensive lesson.... 

and to think the seller would be honest just because he's a member of this forum - why??? what makes a stranger here any more reputable than a stranger on craigslist or ebay??

this one's a real head scratcher for me... anyway, I hope you can make the best of out this super lousy situation.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=153431


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Also this is what 16,500 will get ya around here.... http://madison.craigslist.org/pts/4286426639.html

POS at 15k


----------



## AfterhoursVT (Jan 12, 2013)

If you are going to spend 15k on anything why would you take anyone's word for it? 

Test drive it, inspect it, lay under it, take more then 5 minutes to look at it. 

After reading the entire thread it sounds like this is no ones fault but your own. 

Hopefully you learned a valuable lesson


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would hope the level of trust would be higher on PS, I think a bond is formed on some levels higher then CL and crap like that.

Their are a lot of members here I would take their word for what it is. Not all of them but many. We respect their opinion, why not trust their word. 

If JD was selling some in Canada, and I wanted it and he said it was a good deal, I would trust him.

If some newbie said it was, I wouldn't be so trustworthy.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Well there's a couple guys on this thread alone that we know ain't worth a ****!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1776272 said:


> Well there's a couple guys on this thread alone that we know ain't worth a ****!!!


Well yeah. Wheres GV at?


----------



## AfterhoursVT (Jan 12, 2013)

I wouldn't trust anyone. Plow site, Craig's list or a used car sales man. You have to have some common sense when you are spending this kind of money. Plus it's a 14 year old plow truck. It's gonna have some work miles on it. Muffler, tires, seat, these are all easy things to check out. Hopefully everyone is learning a lesson on this one. 

I wouldn't **** on the seller. His ad reads like any used truck ad. Points put the good, list some of the issues and leaves some room for a buyer to ask questions.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Pictures, pictures and more pictures. If I was purchasing a truck I would want to see as many as possible and that would have made my decision right there. Its pretty clear he didn't do his homework and know he's unhappy with his purchase.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, there are two sides (which have both been stated) and no need to start hurling around insults, vulgarities, etc so please, keep the discussion decent

thanks


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Not to beat a dead horse but there is no one to blame but yourself for not looking closer. Unless you want the seller to write a novel about every square inch of a truck its up to the buyer to check it out. Heck, we have purchased plenty of trucks that look great but have problems. The seat for example is clearly well worn in the guys ad. Sounds to me like you we're panicking with a storm coming and lost all common sense for a time. 

To the seller, I don't think you screwed anyone. Even the way your ad is written with the whole testing the waters as far as selling kinda shows you weren't trying to rip anyone off. If I had 15k on a truck for sale and a guy hands me cash and takes it away I'd be happy. Not really your problem after that point. Unless I missed the part where you guaranteed the buyer that everything was pristine and show truck quality I don't get why anyone thinks you did anything wrong.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

this one is 20 miles from you and been for sale for a couple weeks, looks a lot cleaner with a lot less mileage

http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/4354300926.html


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The seller put the plow in the dump bed for the guy and the whole thing is bent when it's mounted up! That is dishonest and unforgivable as far as I'm concerned. This is why I hate when guys post things for sale and say text for pics...You can't see sh!t on texted pictures. Whenever I've posted things for sale I've always provided plenty of pictures. Seller should take the truck back and refund a couple thousand dollars for the trouble to do so.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

WIPensFan;1776320 said:


> The seller put the plow in the dump bed for the guy and the whole thing is bent when it's mounted up! That is dishonest and unforgivable as far as I'm concerned. This is why I hate when guys post things for sale and say text for pics...You can't see sh!t on texted pictures. Whenever I've posted things for sale I've always provided plenty of pictures. Seller should take the truck back and refund a couple thousand dollars for the trouble to do so.


I think he was only asking 1k for the plow to begin with.

I agree that EGLC got roped on this deal. He should have looked the truck over better when he picked it up. the rust and rot would have been easy to see. It sucks the weather was what it was.

If it was delivered to him by Uship it would be completely the sellers fault.

He had his chance to walk, I see that he was in a jam to get a truck for the impending storm and he might of had his blinders on when he bought it because of the situation.
I hate to say it but fix the exhaust and get a fender and do a little body work and use the truck. I wouldn't expect a truck to come out of upstate NY in great shape anyways.

My 3500 dodge came out of Maine and I got lucky. My 1500 dodge came out of mass and both fenders and under the door are completely rotted and wating for some body work at the end of the plowing season.


----------



## djt1029 (Oct 3, 2011)

The seller must've been ecstatic to show that thing when conditions were terrible. Loading the plow into the bed of the truck really seems like it was done so no one would notice how bent to hell the thing is.

I've seen trucks in way better shape for sale at that price, here's one I've seen in my area, a lot closer to you than that piece of junk was http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/4300759455.html


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

WIPensFan;1776320 said:


> The seller put the plow in the dump bed for the guy and the whole thing is bent when it's mounted up! That is dishonest and unforgivable as far as I'm concerned. This is why I hate when guys post things for sale and say text for pics...You can't see sh!t on texted pictures. Whenever I've posted things for sale I've always provided plenty of pictures. Seller should take the truck back and refund a couple thousand dollars for the trouble to do so.


Buyer also could have easily seen the one wing was not attached and the mounts were bent as well if I remember page one correctly. Lets be honest here, even if the thing was mounted and bent sideways the guy would have bought it and complained about it on here. Why would he have noticed that and none of the other complaints. As far as posting plenty of pictures like you mentioned you do, Great. I know that always draw me in when I'm looking at equipment. Again if more pictures were needed in this case the buyer could've asked. But he was there in person, pictures were not needed anymore. Open the drivers door and half of the complaints would have been seen right away.  I don't get it. I can see being upset driving a long way and seeing something was less than expected but he left with the truck when he could have walked away or negotiated a better price had he took literally five minutes to walk around it. If snow was covering the truck brush it off.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

By the looks of those pictures I would think you were buying a 15 year old plow truck. Oh wait you were. 

I don't understand why anyone would drive 5 hours without seeing 20 to 30 pictures. This is the digital age. I just bought a tractor 900 miles away. First I asked for dozens of pics. Then drove all the way there. If it was not what I hoped it to be I would have walked away. 

It sounds like a rash decision was being made because you were out of a plow truck and a storm was coming. I can understand that. Most of the problems could be seen with a quick look and a test drive. You stated that "you should have walked away". I agree you should have.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

actually I would talk to your lawyer, if that careless driver hadn't damaged your perfect truck due to his wanton driving, you wouldn't have made hasty decisions like telling this tale of sadness on plowsite. And don't forget the emotional toll this situation has been to your wife. Don't sue them, Levy, Levin, Green, and Synder them.

Had a old truck buyer tell me a old adage "Let the buyer beware". Assume everything is bad if the seat is worn or torn in any way. Think about it, where does the guy sit when he is doing all his thinking.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Some of the comments on here really blow my mind. The plow was put in there to hide that it was bent?? Are you serious? It was put in the damm bed because the truck was about to be driven to NJ from Buffalo NY. 

The buyer had every chance to come here and pick the truck up at his time and dime. Its a 14 year old plow/salt truck. 

The other half of the people saying that the truck was left dirty to hide things. Then if i cleaned it i would be hiding how hard i work the truck. There is never a middle ground on this site.


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

To me it doesn't matter how you look at it the truck is a pile so yes the buyer should have noticed. But the seller all along has tried to passed it off as a decent work truck. The truck is a project at best and should have been described as such. The seller has been well compensated for heat he's getting here since he got so much more than the truck is worth by deceiving the buyer.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

There is fault on both sides......end thread


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;1776506 said:


> Some of the comments on here really blow my mind. The plow was put in there to hide that it was bent?? Are you serious? It was put in the damm bed because the truck was about to be driven to NJ from Buffalo NY.
> 
> The buyer had every chance to come here and pick the truck up at his time and dime. Its a 14 year old plow/salt truck.
> 
> The other half of the people saying that the truck was left dirty to hide things. Then if i cleaned it i would be hiding how hard i work the truck. There is never a middle ground on this site.


Did you tell him the plow was bent?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

dycproperties;1776513 said:


> To me it doesn't matter how you look at it the truck is a pile so yes the buyer should have noticed. But the seller all along has tried to passed it off as a decent work truck. The truck is a project at best and should have been described as such. The seller has been well compensated for heat he's getting here since he got so much more than the truck is worth by deceiving the buyer.


A project truck??? It just drove 6-8 hours then went to work plowing snow. Project because it needed lights AS STATED???

Where the hell did i deceive anyone? Told him what it needed and posted pics of it. That truck works day in and out with out a problem. Rust on a fender makes it a project truck?? Or is it the seat it needs?? Im done with this thread.


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

WIPensFan;1776524 said:


> Did you tell him the plow was bent?


Doubt it, the pictures in the fore sale thread are cut off so the other side of the plow's not visible. I've sold plenty of trucks to guys out of state in the past, and always put the plow in the bed for them but doing so before the guy gets there to look at the truck (even though in this case the buyer apparently barely looked at the truck) is a red flag.

Also, as far as it being a project truck, it's not just 'rust' it's rot


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

From what I saw in the ad you never said the truck had rot, im not saying the buyer is without fault, but it does make it seem like you were trying to pass off this truck as a truck with minimum rust or even no rust. This simply isnt the case.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

ServiceOnSite;1776529 said:


> A project truck??? It just drove 6-8 hours then went to work plowing snow. Project because it needed lights AS STATED???
> 
> Where the hell did i deceive anyone? Told him what it needed and posted pics of it. That truck works day in and out with out a problem. Rust on a fender makes it a project truck?? Or is it the seat it needs?? Im done with this thread.


Don't know why your here anyways. All used vehicles are sold BB <buyer beware>

Weather conditions don't matter. Buyer has final say and hands money over for the transaction.

Sucks for both sides When mud slinging starts.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;1776529 said:


> A project truck??? It just drove 6-8 hours then went to work plowing snow. Project because it needed lights AS STATED???
> 
> Where the hell did i deceive anyone? Told him what it needed and posted pics of it. That truck works day in and out with out a problem. Rust on a fender makes it a project truck?? Or is it the seat it needs?? Im done with this thread.


You deceived him by not telling him about the plow being messed up. The rest of it he had a chance to look at. Why? Why take advantage of people in need?


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Kidmows;1776521 said:


> There is fault on both sides......end thread


Actually no. All the fault lies with the buyer unless the seller lied. A 15 year old anything requires the buyer to be on there toes. There are things that may work just fine for the seller but don't meet the buyers needs or expectations. Take the lights situation, buyer mentioned how he had them with the salter and I believe offered temporary lights once the salter was removed. If the buyer walked away this none of this would be a problem. Do a little homework before you buy something. Regardless of what the seller showed or had in his post the buyer made a dumb decision to take it. Can't blame someone else for your own dumb mistakes. If I was the buyer I would be embarrassed that I started this thread. Suck it up, you made a very poor decision for your needs and there is no one to blame but yourself. Fix the truck up the way you want it and move on or sell it for a loss.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

WIPensFan;1776557 said:


> You deceived him by not telling him about the plow being messed up. The rest of it he had a chance to look at. Why? Why take advantage of people in need?


Like I mentioned before he probably would have bought it anyway.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

SSS Inc.;1776559 said:


> Actually no. All the fault lies with the buyer unless the seller lied. A 15 year old anything requires the buyer to be on there toes. There are things that may work just fine for the seller but don't meet the buyers needs or expectations. Take the lights situation, buyer mentioned how he had them with the salter and I believe offered temporary lights once the salter was removed. If the buyer walked away this none of this would be a problem. Do a little homework before you buy something. Regardless of what the seller showed or had in his post the buyer made a dumb decision to take it. Can't blame someone else for your own dumb mistakes. If I was the buyer I would be embarrassed that I started this thread. Suck it up, you made a very poor decision for your needs and there is no one to blame but yourself. Fix the truck up the way you want it and move on or sell it for a loss.


I understand what you are saying but in my book atleast, not telling someone that there is rust/rot may as well be lying...tell the whole truth or dont tell it at all...


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Kidmows;1776564 said:


> I understand what you are saying but in my book atleast, not telling someone that there is rust/rot may as well be lying...tell the whole truth or dont tell it at all...


Rust and rot are pretty typical on 15 year old salt trucks. Not to mention its just about the easiest thing to see when you show up to get the thing.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

I get that, but I still think the seller should have mentioned it, whether the buyer saw it or not


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1776270 said:


> I would hope the level of trust would be higher on PS, I think a bond is formed on some levels higher then CL and crap like that.
> 
> Their are a lot of members here I would take their word for what it is. Not all of them but many. We respect their opinion, why not trust their word.
> 
> ...


I agree I've bought a lot to stuff out of the US and I'd much rather deal wig someone on a site like this then just any Joe. After a few years of watching people post you can make some pretty accurate assumptions of people. That being said if I'm thinking of buying something I always ask for detailed pictures to make sure I know exactly what I'm getting. It's a ****** deal for buyer but it would be hard to find a 14 year old truck of any brand that's been a salt plow truck for all it's life that's isn't pretty tough. My idea of in great shape and another persons can be very different.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

I have $5k to buy this gem! You can keep the plow even.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

djagusch;1776583 said:


> I have $5k to buy this gem! You can keep the plow even.


Now that's just mean.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

SSS Inc.;1776588 said:


> Now that's just mean.


Make sure you THOROUGHLY INSPECT THIS TRUCK!!!


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

SSS Inc.;1776588 said:


> Now that's just mean.


I figured enough would chime in and get it up to $10k.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

On a side not I wish you would have reached out to other members in the area to check out the truck for you. Myself and others could have driven the truck and communicated back with you if everything is 100% before you make the trip from NJ to NY. I know first hand how it is to buy something just because you need it and then realize after you made a mistake. Take it as a lesson learned and move on. The truck is what it is and if you would have reached out, one of us local guys could have saved you 15k!


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

I have personally been on both sides of this as well, but have literally been in this same situation, right down to the accident scenario. I hate to buy and sell things specifically for this issue. Even new trucks have things certain people will consider problems. I feel bad for EGLC because from what I have read and the times we have talked via text he seems like a hard working straight shooting type of guy. His equip is in great shape and I know presentation goes a long way with him. I know being in that Jam in the middle of one of the busiest winters in awhile had him scrambling. Let him blow off some steam and lets move on. That being said sometimes the truth hurts. I think the only real problem with this is the fact that he paid 15 grand for the truck. The problems he listed, while being "problems" do not affect the functionality of the truck ( remembering it needed some work as soon as it got home to start) and could have been scene during a pre buy inspection. From what I have read it runs and drives great, doesn't leak and for a northern truck isn't thaaaaat bad. All of those issues can be fixed for little money but it would hurt a lot less if he got the truck for 10k or less and didn't need to turn the key and go. This is Just my two cents. Should he blame himself yes, should he blame the seller as well? probably a little bit. Its easy for ALL of us to be arm chair experts over the safety of the internet but panic and stress and a bull s h i t accident go a long way in a decision process. do I agree that he called out the seller over the internet? NO! but lets not kick the guy while he is down.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;1776529 said:


> Where the hell did i deceive anyone?


When you failed to mention the plow was twisted, and you said only needs a tail pipe.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

djagusch;1776598 said:


> I figured enough would chime in and get it up to $10k.


Maybe. You out bid me before I even got a chance. :realmad:


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I think there is equal blame here. The seller was obviously deceitful and the buyer should have looked at the truck more closely. I'd be pretty bent out of shape too(pun intended), but I also would have gone over that truck more and asked more questions but judging by the description etc. the seller probably would have lied anyway. You really have to look the truck over before you buy it. 

As far as the rot goes- he clearly says in the ad that it just had a paint job- I definitely wouldn't expect to see rot with a fresh paint job. Would you paint over rot or have a place paint over rot? Even if you had sub par body work you shouldn't have rot. Dishonest seller and a buyer in a rush and way too trusting. It's unfortunate


----------



## djt1029 (Oct 3, 2011)

ServiceOnSite;1776529 said:


> A project truck??? It just drove 6-8 hours then went to work plowing snow. Project because it needed lights AS STATED???
> 
> *Where the hell did i deceive anyone?* Told him what it needed and posted pics of it. That truck works day in and out with out a problem.
> 
> ...


Plus, that plow is bent bad, and the truck needs a lot more than lights


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Holy cow this is great! Thanks to MJD for letting this go on. I saw this truck for sale and said to myself GLWS. From what I have seen EGLC is a buyer/seller/trader listing stuff quite frequently on here. Shame on you if you were going to finish the season and flip this truck. Live and learn. Sometimes an equipment payment is better than paid off equipment. Peace and love.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

dieseld;1776696 said:


> Holy cow this is great! Thanks to MJD for letting this go on. I saw this truck for sale and said to myself GLWS. From what I have seen EGLC is a buyer/seller/trader listing stuff quite frequently on here. Shame on you if you were going to finish the season and flip this truck. Live and learn. Sometimes an equipment payment is better than paid off equipment. Peace and love.


I would agree with you any day I am the same I will take a payment any day over having a headache. I am not taking any one side but if that was me and I took one look at the truck and the plow I would of walked away. That is just me maybe I am the stupid one. I am a firm believer in maintaining things and replacing them as needed. Not that it has anything to do with this. That is just me. I am crazy with my stuff after working 30 hours I still will go wash it off.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;1775701 said:


> Dam dude, why didn't you ask someone around here to look at it for you!!
> 
> I'm 45 minutes away,,
> 
> In the future you never come here for trucks you go south!! Even newer trucks are junk up here!


Yup I learned that lesson on my first truck- bought it in Rochester- saw 4 upstate winters before I bought it- had chassis rust then- no worse now since I've had it (because I actually bother to wash and take care of my trucks) the last 7 years- it's amazing how much damage salt and minimal washing will do to a new-ish truck! Since then- all my trucks have come from around me in NJ or South, and ALWAYS a VERY through inspection for rust... it's bad news! 

Sorry to hear about this Jared- hopefully the guy comes through and buys it back off you!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow,

Truck pictures suck in the ad, but then again most do. I think that's kind of expected.


I looked at a 93 W350 dump body before I bought my current brick. In the ebay / CL ads, the truck looked sweet. Paint was gleaming, and the ad said super well maintained, clean, no rust, no rot... and I had cash in hand to buy it.


So, Wife, myself, and 3 dogs took a 3 hour ride to Upstate NY to look at it. It was in a dealership somewhere out in the middle of nowhere. When we got there, the truck looked fantastic. They said they repainted the cab, fenders and hood, and the rest was just "touched up". I had to look more before actually doing any bargaining.

Well, I brought my coveralls with me, and a hand full of blankets to lie down on. After spending about 10 minutes crawling under the truck, I picked up my blankets, took off my suit and said I was leaving. The guys a the place couldn't believe I would travel that far and just leave. After I accused them of lying to me in their ad, as they claimed it was "RUST FREE", they ultimately walked away from me. THe rear of the frame had rot through, and the rear spring perches wouldn't have made it back home to NJ they were so bad. That's when I decided to keep my eyes out and look deeper into anything I would be buying in the future. I Can't blame anyone else but myself for buyer's remorse, and this is a classic case of just that.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

1. WOW the responses on here blow my mind.

2 Buyer wanted truck, buyer went to buy the truck, buyer decided to take it and sealed the deal. DONE

3. seller presented truck as anyone else would, seller was nice enough to put the plow in the bed so it wasn't on the truck for a 4 hour drive, seller was nice enough to drive it halfway for the guy. 

4. seller did nothing wrong, for those that believe otherwise, please remove the gold spoon from your mouth and join the rest of us in the real word.

5. buyer, i cant believe you bought a used vehicle without even looking at it. The fact you complain about the seat after you bought it shows you gave no effort to even check out the truck. You bought it like it was, own it. no ones fault but your own.

6. I still cant believe how many of you guys put this blame on the seller. sounds like a pity party, you wont get any from me. you chose to buy something and did, thats all on you. someone selling something cant force the money out of your pocket and make you take it. to even suggest that shows how spoiled and out of touch with reality people are.


----------



## javaboy (Feb 15, 2014)

The grass is always greener on the other side.... I think the buyer pictured something in his mind that didn't exist. I honestly do not think that the seller was trying to "pull one over". If you read the original ad a lot of the buyers complaints are mentioned.

This is the reason I don't sell - or buy - vehicles from people I know.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

O boy.....................


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1776750 said:


> 1. WOW the responses on here blow my mind.
> 
> 2 Buyer wanted truck, buyer went to buy the truck, buyer decided to take it and sealed the deal. DONE
> 
> ...


I kind of agree with the rest of this. He should have looked at it, but how do you like the new paint job with rot? If he went there at night and the thing was caked in snow and was snowing, I could see missing that. On the flip side, not an ideal time to look at a truck you're gonna spend a lot of money on.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

The only issue I really see is the seller clearly knew the plow was messed up and should have disclosed that. The rust hole in the fender and lack of rockers would be annoying as well. It isn't in as exactly as described condition but doesn't look too bad. The paint would be the biggest issue for me but I don't know how that was described before the sale.

The repairs it needs VS the repairs you knew it needed really aren't that far apart cost wise...aside from the plow. That's ****** up and since he knew he should do something for you on that.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

On a side not it really sucks you replaced that (now wrecked) beautiful you had with this pile. I probably don't need to tell you that though. Your old plow is probably straighter than this one! Sorry, too soon?


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

This is a perfect example of at problem that all of us face at some point. Buying used 3/4 ton-and-up trucks is a complete gamble. If you buy a used half ton there is a chance that it has been a basic daily driver. Not the case with heavier duty trucks. You have to run on the assumption that everyone basically lies about everything. Makes me think about all the craigslist ads i've seen. "Plow has only been on truck for one season". "Truck only used as a back-up...Never plowed snow". We know it's all bs. Even a nice 2013 denali hd at the local chevy dealer with 30k miles. Guess what, that truck towed a massive fifth wheel trailer for 29 of those 30 thousand miles. Does that matter? Maybe, maybe not. There are a lot of guys that would say that truck is in "decent" shape. Some think it's a piece of crap. Either way it was mis-represented. That being said, if someone offered me vastly more money than my truck was worth, I would probably take it too. And yes, the plow was in the bed because it was bent to hell.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

craigd;1776888 said:


> That being said, if someone offered me vastly more money than my truck was worth, I would probably take it too. And yes, the plow was in the bed because it was bent to hell.


You'd probably drive 2 hours to sell it too


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

This whole thread is just getting sad. 

The kid made a stupid decision and was panicking. He looses a 2500hd and replaces it with this. The season is coming to an end, would it have been that bad to ask a friend for a favor and pay him to pick up a few lots or find a sub for this one last storm that we just got?

Would it have been the end of the world to try and plow just one storm without it? If he had that accident during the storm he would have had to make due but he had the money in hand and threw it away.

Everyone just calm down and move on. He screwed up and that's that.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

LAB INC;1776716 said:


> I would agree with you any day I am the same I will take a payment any day over having a headache. I am not taking any one side but if that was me and I took one look at the truck and the plow I would of walked away. That is just me maybe I am the stupid one. I am a firm believer in maintaining things and replacing them as needed. Not that it has anything to do with this. That is just me. I am crazy with my stuff after working 30 hours I still will go wash it off.





mkwl;1776725 said:


> Yup I learned that lesson on my first truck- bought it in Rochester- saw 4 upstate winters before I bought it- had chassis rust then- no worse now since I've had it (because I actually bother to wash and take care of my trucks) the last 7 years- it's amazing how much damage salt and minimal washing will do to a new-ish truck! Since then- all my trucks have come from around me in NJ or South, and ALWAYS a VERY through inspection for rust... it's bad news!
> 
> Sorry to hear about this Jared- hopefully the guy comes through and buys it back off you!


Lessons learned. All you guys from the southern fringes of snow land have to understand one thing. That is you may get snow, it stays for a while & you can wash your truck & it will stay clean. I grew up in the North Country, most years the roads are wet & salty all winter. I wash my junk all the time but when the roads are constantly salty & wet it is a losing battle. You can oil with bar oil or fluid film or used motor oil or whatever. You can was the truck every day, it will still rust. My oldest truck is a '99 GMC Sierra 1500, I have done tank straps, all the lines, spring perches/shackles, fenders, bumpers, rockers, diff cover, spare tire winch etc. but after this year I have to give up the ghost. The tuck has 160k on it & runs good but the chassis & body are done. I pressure wash my stuff anytime it is above freezing (not too much this winter) & oil w/ fluid film every fall. Still NY/New England trucks have a good run of about 10 years before they are total rot boxes, you may run them longer but you are replacing everything all the time ($$$)!


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

The *truck* looks solid. I don't even see surface rust on the frame. If it drives straight and needs nothing (engine, trans, suspension brakes) I don't think you got ripped off. You paid top dollar.

I would expect this of a fifteen year old plow/salt/dump/work truck in the north.

As far as missing lights, damaged plow, some rotted out sheet metal, etc., etc., etc. whilst perhaps that should have been fully disclosed, it is clearly evident when you show up to purchase (*unless you show up an night w/o a flashlight*).

Perhaps you can work it out like businessmen and gentleman, and settle for another 1k-2k so you are both happy.

In this state, a used vehicle is always as is, unless from a licensed dealer, w/ a warranty, or has clear misrepresentation.

I see most of these things can be professionally repaired (not including a new paint job) for $2k. What does one expect from a fifteen year old plow/salt/dump/work truck in the north w/ heavy work miles?


----------



## njbricklayer (Feb 16, 2010)

I see you have the truck for sale now on craigslist in northern jersey. Truck doesn't look bad all cleaned up. I once drove from jersey to Kentucky to buy 2 Used IH 4900 dumps. They looked great on Ebay. Drove in the dealership, they were so rotted, I didn't get out of the car, just turned around and drove straight back to New Jersey. Learned a lesson that day. Check things out and take them to a good Mechanic if you have to. Found a good International for the same price 5 Miles away from me 2 months later. 8 years and no problems. Took a good Mechanic with me and checked it out. I never buy a used truck without putting a second set of eyes on it. I try and take the emotion out of the purchase. If its dirty, I definitely won't even look at it


----------



## AfterhoursVT (Jan 12, 2013)

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/4356053423.html

$13900 and its all yours.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

That thing has been through the ringer! Holy crap!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

From the posters ad, everything seems stated as is. He sold an item and someone purchased it. He didn't force anybody's money into his hands. Terrible terrible job giving details about twisted plow and chunks missing from the body and selling to a regular plow site member. This is "plow site" he should of gotten at least a good plow I feel for EGLC. The thing didn't even start the next morning. Id have a hard time someone 5 minutes from me and forking over 10K for that salt truck but thats just me. If Im interested in something online and there is some distance involved I would have to see tons of pictures. especially vehicles.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

AfterhoursVT;1777016 said:


> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/4356053423.html
> 
> $13900 and its all yours.


Huh, that ad doesn't say anything about the plow being bent or poor paint.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

The kid *****es an moans about the seller but fails to mention that the plow is bent in his own ad and takes the picture off center so it's not noticeable.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Triton2286;1777023 said:


> The kid *****es an moans about the seller but fails to mention that the plow is bent in his own ad and takes the picture off center so it's not noticeable.


I will add that he also doesn't show how bad the seat is or that the front tires are cupped pretty bad. Rather shows the good ones. I only mention it because he did when he saying the seller didnt tell him about the issues.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

So buy it for 15k, complain you got ripped off, put nothing into it and sell it for what you paid? Lmfao


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

NThill93;1777034 said:


> So buy it for 15k, complain you got ripped off, put nothing into it and sell it for what you paid? Lmfao


Put nothing into it? He gave it a full detailing to make it look less crappy


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, both the buyer and seller have commented (and both appear to have backed away from the thread) and I have also asked to keep it decent...meaning no need for name calling, etc.

thanks


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1777028 said:


> I will add that he also doesn't show how bad the seat is or that the front tires are cupped pretty bad. Rather shows the good ones. I only mention it because he did when he saying the seller didnt tell him about the issues.


after seeing that ad I just lost about all of the feelings I had toward the buyer. His ad pretty much mirrors the ad he bought it from. Now all he needs is a desperate guy to come buy it in a dark snow storm.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Let's see, I bought truck for $15K and list for $13.9K obo. So thats $1,100 loss off the bat. Then glow plug relay, new filters, new hoses on plow and fluid thats over $300 + my time and fuel. 

I already admitted I acted to hastily, but given weather conditions and time of day I couldn't have seen some of these issues. And no way of knowing the plow condition. 

You guys can call me a punk if you'd like but I would never sell a member a pos and blatanly mis-inform them of the condition.

I learned a valuable lesson, dont act in haste & trust no one


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

lol wow, great add. Unbelievable.... You have a new truck on it's way to huh? Must be nice.. lol


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Triton2286;1777023 said:


> The kid *****es an moans about the seller but fails to mention that the plow is bent in his own ad and takes the picture off center so it's not noticeable.


Agreed. Wow....just wow


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Triton2286;1777023 said:


> The kid *****es an moans about the seller but fails to mention that the plow is bent in his own ad and takes the picture off center so it's not noticeable.


And the "tear in the seat". Doesn't show up either in the cab picture. Its like the exact same add. I wonder if the pintle hitch is still behind the seat.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Triton2286;1776972 said:


> Everyone just calm down and move on. He screwed up and that's that.


Lame that the issues discussed on this thread aren't being disclosed in the "Bad" section of his advertisement. Oh well, it's something he'll have to deal with down the line, huh ?

Hey MJD,

Triton's right...

Time to close this thread. It's just going to sound like a broken record from here on in..


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok all, I think most will (maybe not) agree that we can close this one down. we've heard from both sides, lots of members have weighed in on it, etc. and we can/should put this to rest

thanks :waving:


----------

